# What Is A Friend?



## Retired (Jun 30, 2017)

:friends:


----------



## GDPR (Jun 30, 2017)

Haha,so true,except maybe the comfortable part.


----------



## Katieann (Jul 3, 2017)

This one is a touch long...but I really like it because it's comforting for those of us who feel a little too "imperfect"...it's by George Eliot.

" A friend is one to whom one may pour out the contents of one's heart, chaff and grain together
 knowing that gentle hands will take and sift it, keep what is worth keeping
 and with a breath of kindness...
 blow the rest away." :heart:

---------- Post Merged at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:40 AM ----------

Oh dear...that poor woman looks like she needs better friends - mg:


----------

